# Help me build my arsenal



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm new to saltwater fishing and so all the help I can get will be very much appreciated. I've done a lot of reading and research on this forum and am learning a lot.

I'm looking to start building my rod and reel collection. I will be mostly inshore fishing (specs, reds, whatever else). I would also like to try some near shore fishing (10 miles max). My budget would be somewhere around $150 on a rod/reel combo, so used is certainly not out of the question. I'm looking for the following suggestions, not necessarily brands but size/class for reels ( 3000,4000,etc.), power and action for rods (med light, fast action, etc.). I might also mention that I prefer spinning reels if possible.

Rod and reel for inshore fishing (boat)
Rod and reel for near shore trolling (kings)
Rod and reel for near shore bottom fishing (reds, grouper, whatever else)
Size and type (braid, mono, etc.) for each

Also, I would like to try some trolling for specs this winter whether in the ICW or bay, sound, etc. Would the same inshore outfit work for that also?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/complete-saltwater-setup-257865


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

stop by Outcast and ask them what packages they would recommend. Great folks who will show you in person what all this online stuff looks like, how it handles, what you need to know to use it


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a American made penn 113 Senator special and rod that I really don't need , "got to many " loaded with 100# braid and new drag washers. it would be in your budget.. PM me if intrested, I'll be in Orange beach Sat. afternoon . Great rig for Snapper , grouper etc.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far. Tom, I've seen that post. Only two problems; I can't afford everything at once and 2 - I'm not sure what it is I need for each application (looking for suggestions there).

Sel1005, that may be the ticket. I'll try to get by there, but I live about 1.5 hours away.

amarcafina, thanks for the offer. I may get in touch with you at some point. I'm gone start with my inshore needs first and go from there unless there are some deals I can't pass up on the trolling and bottom rigs.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had great success inshore with the Penn Battle 4000 combo. $119 at Bass Pro. Mine has landed a couple of dozen bull reds this year, and two water submersions from my kayak. 

Welcome to the area!

Mark


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Mark. I've played around with the battle some at the store. Seems like a great real. Do you have any suggestions on a reel for nearshore trolling and bottom fishing?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I prefer a 3000 series reel (I prefer Shimano) on a heavy fast action 7' rod with 12lb braid. You'll be able to sling a lure a mile. It's what I use for specs and reds (lil small for a bull... may end up exhausting the fish too much). If you plan on fishing live bait, you may want to go with a medium fast action rod... you'll be able to feel the bite better. Bottom setups are a dime a dozen to me... all mostly similar. Jigging is fun; might want to consider a jigging rod instead of a bottom rod. I actually use my jigging rod for multiple fishing methods. I have a 4000 series on it, but you can go up to a 5000 with a heavier braid (30lb?) or heavy mono (50lb?). Reef donkeys can give you a hell of a fight. Trolling is not my forte just yet, but that same 4000 on a stiffer rod might do the trick... just take you a couple mins to switch over rods.


----------

